# kids parties



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

someone asked what I am doing for my 7 year olds party and I thought I would share this info with other parents in paphos area
Kids parties

I know of a place opening up in Chlorakas/Emba area in March that will be holding themed brithday parties , I noticed a few of you had worried about using your own homes but this one is using a designated party room and I've checked and they are covered for public liability insurance and have H and S certificates . They are offering parties to kids aged 6-14 pirate,princess,HSM Barbie etc whatever the child likes either single sex or mixed sex parties and they are even offering Pamper parties my 7 year old will love to get her hair and nails done. When I enquired the prices were starting at 10 euros per child min of ten children and this includes food, party bags parcel the parcel and other prizes which seemed very good value when I compared it to other party venues, I know they can get a cake and offer tea and coffee for adults at extra cost . They even provide a present for the birthday child in the package which I thought was good value if you need any more info I can email you their phone number<snip>


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing - Paphos has been in need of one of these places. Most parties we have held or been to have been over-priced or not well run. Fingers crossed for this place. If it is done well then it will get a lot of businesses. Kids parties here are big business. It can even be a bit crazy when you see the gathering and expense that some people spend in big, fancy hotels and all for a toddler!!


----------

